# you ever just walked



## daveycrockett (May 1, 2012)

you ever just walked, iknow ive hitched long distances in a day but ive walked all day too, i remember walking in florida one time on a road that was at least 100 miles long with nothing on it at all i thought, straight road with nothing on it, i remember seeing a car coming at me by the time it got to me it was about 5 8 mins later easy. kept walking trying to hitch but no ride when it got close to morning i fell asleep on the side of the road against a sign, woke up and kept walking wondering why noone was picking me up when i looked at the sign it said state prison, thats why , imust have walked 25 30 miles that night,day through the morning. sometimes ill get up and just walk though, far.....


----------



## daveycrockett (May 1, 2012)

or, whats the longest youve walked in one day, or in one trip?


----------



## Mongo (May 1, 2012)

the longest I've walked is probably from half moon bay for about 7 miles until someone picked me and my friend up. As for that jail sign one of my fastest rides was from right in front of one of those in Colorado along the 76 but I was with my girlfriend at the time too, boy did she freak out when she saw that sign that said Don't Pick up Hitchhikers, and We could see the prison over the hill.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 1, 2012)

seven miles aint shit i do that in a day easy, i remember walking the tracks through towns, member smoking and drinking down the tracks


----------



## IOWACORE (May 1, 2012)

recently walked from the SW corner of little rock to down town little rock to the northwest corner. for a total of 15 terrible miles.


----------



## iSTEVEi (May 1, 2012)

Max i've done is about 15 miles.
Not terribly impressive but was a good journey. Lots of nice countryside where I live.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (May 1, 2012)

I did 19 miles in just over 4 hours with 50 lbs of gear.

It was a military competition, which is unrelated, but I had to brag.


----------



## outskirts (May 1, 2012)




----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2012)

i walked from victorville to just before barstow once. was almost 30 miles. i just felt like walking - walked all day and thru most of the night. then i got caught in this wicked ass windstorm just as i got there at like 4 in the morning. huge ass tumbleweeds whipping across the road...i actually was a little scared for my life then. my legs were sore for a week after that


----------



## landpirate (May 1, 2012)

Ah KC9 you put me to shame! I've walked 22 miles in one go, it took me about 8 hours. I am so slow, but I did it and survived.


----------



## outskirts (May 1, 2012)

With no heavy pack, plenty of water, and good shoes... bring it on!
With heavy weight, lack of water and bad shoes... please fucking kill me!


----------



## Deleted member 363 (May 1, 2012)

22 miles aint to shabby. 

Don't let me kid you. That competition sucked some big ol' dick. My right leg was fucked up for weeks.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 1, 2012)

you ever walk 10 or 12 15 miles then immediately turn around and go back? a woman at a shelter asked me one time are you ever goingto be done wandering? why do you just wander? i said because im jewish


----------



## outskirts (May 1, 2012)

KC9 said:


> I did 19 miles in just over 4 hours with 50 lbs of gear.
> 
> It was a military competition, which is unrelated, but I had to brag.


19 miles in 4 hours... Damn!
I couldn't do it with that much weight. I have timed myself with no gear, I walk 3 miles an hour. With under 20 Lbs
of gear, plenty of water and good shoes I can cover 25 miles in a day. But damn I'll be sore afterwards!
The other trick is eat for energy not bulk or taste. Think easy to digest, but leaves you with plenty of energy and won't
cramp you up. Avocados, bannanas, sour cream, boiled lentils & barley, stuff like that will keep your feet moving all day. Food like that leaves me feeling a little hungry but with plenty of energy, and a little hunger at least for me, helps me to keep moving.


----------



## Kabukimono (May 13, 2012)

I walked 25km the other day. I'm a vagabond-cyclist .. but after getting really stoned and walking .. for no reason (I used to walk a lot before travelling full time) I came up with the need to instead of cycling .. walking. Maybe, I will pursue this in the future.

Met a lot of people who walk though. Met a German in Santago de Compostela - who had taken 6 months to walk from Berlin. A French guy who had just come back from walking Spain and was heading back home to France. 

Big props to them walkers out there.

K.m


----------



## Kim Chee (May 13, 2012)

24 or 26 miles (can't remember which, whatever they require in SFAS) with 65# rucksack under 7.5 hrs. I know I've walked further in a day with less weight. I have no way of knowing for sure, but I'm sure I've walked well over 30 miles in a day a few times.


----------



## FolkYouDad (May 13, 2012)

Last summer I walked from OKC to Ada it took about a week doing 15-25 miles a day. With lots of breaks cause it was fucking hot and horrible.


----------



## scatwomb (May 13, 2012)

I think the longest I walked in a day was about 22 miles - I walked from Canterbury to Dover in southeastern England. I had a light pack on - maybe 15-20 pounds. I was just in Oakland/San Fransisco on May Day and I was pretty much walking from 7am-2am; I have no idea how many miles I walked, but, I had some wicked blisters.

I am starting a job in Arizona in a few weeks where I will be walking around some national parks from 5am-1pm most days of the work week. Going to be hoootttt.


----------



## Pheonix (May 13, 2012)

32 miles down Avenue of the Giants in Humboult Redwood State Park. It took about 5 days cause I was wondering around in the forest and sight seeing. But when I get stuck in a town I will walk down the freeway until I get a ride or get fucked with by the cops. Did a lot of walking up and down the Pacific Coast Highway and I average about 5 miles an hour (average is 3). I've also pushed a fully loaded shopping cart up to 75 miles one way down a country road and bike trails between Stockton, Sacremento, Davis and Woodland just to find a good panhandling spot then go back home. Done that a couple times and I averaged 25 miles a day, but only walked country roads during day but would keep going at night if there was a sidewalk and street lights.


----------



## keg (May 13, 2012)

Wallking is great.I walked 5 days from sunrise till sunset thru the mountains of Japan.except for the times when there was no road to walk on and huge drops to rivers below it was great.going top sleep after dark and not knowing where you rate gonna wake up is great.I woke up in a field of grapes.good breakfast.Only thing was it seemed people are shocked to see people walking on that road and swerved so wildly in there shock.Not many bugs and many rivers to swim in.Walking 14 hours and not seeing a building is fuckin great.walking up mountains to go down to go up to go down for a whole days.it was great.5-6 days without beer was not so great.


----------



## DregeDE (May 13, 2012)

Swear this is an old thread. I posted in something just like this a couple of years ago.
Living the housie life the past few months I wonder if I still got it. I had a breakup with my GF last week, walked all day partialy for lack of bus fair (no transfers) Walked about 10 miles, just purging her. We're back together . . . . 
When my bike was stolen last month I walked the to and from, to and from home and work (split shift) 2.4 miles each way, 4 trips a day, 3 days a week. no problem, my old worn tattered road boots - I was so glad I didn't trash them when I went cold turky from the road earlier this year.
Word to the wise NEVER THROW YOUR ROAD BOOTS OUT!!!! New boots suck monkey nutbags!!!


----------



## daveycrockett (May 15, 2012)

i think 20 to 25 30 miles a day is about right


----------



## Lobo AD (May 21, 2012)

40 miles with my dog one day
lee county to wake county (Raleigh, NC)
three counties over
good way to start the new year
stapled a sign with the NC State logo to my pack..
Got NO ride the whole way
and i thought the red sign with silver paint glitter was a good idead..
even reconized one driver later in Raleigh..
still was good


----------



## Cristian (May 21, 2012)

iamwhatiam said:


> i walked from victorville to just before barstow once. was almost 30 miles. i just felt like walking - walked all day and thru most of the night. then i got caught in this wicked ass windstorm just as i got there at like 4 in the morning. huge ass tumbleweeds whipping across the road...i actually was a little scared for my life then. my legs were sore for a week after that


LMFAO! i remember when you did that. u were crazy mo' fuckuh


----------



## bryanpaul (May 21, 2012)

this is'nt my story......but i was at the greyhound station in tallahassee last spring and met these kids with packs.....turns out we had a mutual freind they knew from Michigan.............anyway, they had walked(aside from a couple short rides) from Jacksonville to Tallahassee!......that's like almost 200 miles of a desolate godforsaken strech of highway with not a whole lot of towns or pit-stops.......i was impressed


----------



## bradbradidea (May 21, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> you ever walk 10 or 12 15 miles then immediately turn around and go back? a woman at a shelter asked me one time are you ever goingto be done wandering? why do you just wander? i said because im jewish


 last time i was in cali i walked from anaheim to fullerton and ending getting a bus ticket bought for me but it was leaving from anaheim so i did some backtracking, probably ended up a littleover 20 miles. it wasnt bad but my foot got kind of fucked up from having too heavey of a pack.


----------



## Drizzle (May 21, 2012)

Walked all day and night from Boone, NC to Asheville. Aside from 3 short rides (maybe 20mi in all) Quite a hike through the mountains, beautiful views though. A pack of dogs chased me for half a mile, got searched by some cops who thought I robbed a local pawn shop for 9 guns. They ended up being one of the short rides out of their county. Cleared 30 miles overnight and 30 more once I woke up after a short nap.


----------



## a197120 (Jun 9, 2012)

Farthest I ever walked was from alpine Wyoming to evanston. I think like 100 miles? Took me and my road dog like a week. Got housed up by a few Mormons along the way on some sick ranches in the star valley and finally got a ride to green river where we decided hitchin' with the two of us just wasn't a good idea. Hopped out that night.


----------



## Withoutatrace (Aug 11, 2012)

I knew a tramp once. He walked 12 miles a day, and kept going for six months.
Winter time he slept under a bridge and lived off the mission.
My experience is, I can walk, but my feet have to be hard, otherwise after ten miles I have blisters.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 11, 2012)

The beautiful thing about walking is it's the most basic form of transportation....just gotta put one foot in front of the other and your gone like a Leprechaun


----------



## left52side (Dec 12, 2012)

me and jersey chris walked from malibu to oxnard ca. then got picked up about 2 miles from oxnard and lost all my gear. wow that was a fun spring lol.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Dec 14, 2012)

The longest distance i walked was 46km in one day. Agazzi to Mission BC. Only did it twice. But for fun every saterday i'd walk 36km from Chilliwack to the Hot Springs, while i was still trying to bide my time in high school. Gotta get that adventure fix somehow. Soon as i graduated i gained the thumb.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Dec 14, 2012)

Still fucking love to walk though as much as i can


----------



## technotrash (Dec 22, 2012)

i took a 3-day walk from calais, maine to bangor (about 100 miles) one time. no luck with rides and just kept at it. funny thing is, i walked past this rock that had "GOOD LUCK" spraypainted on it. felt like an omen. it was kind of nice though, when it started getting late i'd just pop into the woods and set up camp. 
thinking of trying to hike the appalachian trail next year. that falls under this category i think.


----------



## spoorprint (Mar 4, 2013)

17 miles with a full pack. Not bad considering I was 43 at the time.


----------



## skitter (Mar 5, 2013)

about 17-21 miles from San Luis Obispo to the other side of Pismo Beach/Grover Beach/Oceano wherever the FUCK, taking some goofy ass backroads. Wouldn't have been so bad just walking, but I had a pack and my quail in a bok choi box I carried with a hydraulic strap + dog food + random crap I don't need.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 12, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> or, whats the longest youve walked in one day, or in one trip?


From Moxie Bald mountain pond in me. on the at to abbot superette I road walked because the river fords were crazy and I already had to do three of them to get there then got to topish of bald mtn and there was still knee deep snow so turned around and camped til the next day and yeah that sucked I was outta food so I got up early at like 6 and didnt make my destination til like 630ish i figure bout 40 +/- This was like two weeks ago oh and I got my feet wet so I had blisters all over sucked bad still kinda recovering from that plus i also walked 8-10mi. the two days prior Fuck the Appalachian Trail oh I almost forgot I had a fourty pound pack when I left home so.. yeah fuck military sleep systems too and 95 L packs for that matter I thinkI might have really died but I am not sure


----------



## ellilis (May 12, 2013)

I love just walking. Straight transportation walking, sure, but when I got something to work out on my mind, aimless wander all day is what helps. 10-15 miles does a crazy girl good.


----------



## dharma bum (May 12, 2013)

Walked on the AT from springer mtn, ga to Damascus Va. Before I got to VA, there was this thing called the "Damascus challenge"...
Start hiking at PA-MA border, hike until you get to damascus VA (about 44 miles) in a 24 hour period. 
So the farthest I've done in one day would be just over 40 miles, but this was up and down mountains with several days of food, 1-3 liters of water, and a 25-30 lb pack (depending on how much food/water I carried at the moment).


----------



## Ping Pong (Jun 22, 2013)

John Francis was the man who inspired me to begin my adventuring. I first watched this TED video on youtube:  and then I read his book called Planet Walker. He walked and sailed for nearly 3 decades, and 17 years of that he was silent.... pretty fucking amazing if you ask me!!


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 19, 2013)

i walked ten miles today and every day to work and back, fuck it..gotta be the shoes...and an hour and a half train ride roundtrip ..hmmm


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jan 17, 2014)

Appalachian Trail...all the way from maine to georgia, does that count?


----------



## Dirtface Sasha (May 16, 2014)

No, you went the wrong way.


----------

